# Grand Rapids, MI Gamers



## Kender42 (Dec 5, 2003)

If anyone in Grand Rapids, MI is looking for 3.5 D&D players, please email me or respond here.

I've been playing and DM'ing for over 20 years, (am 33 now) and am looking for a group where I don't have to DM, as a change. 

Thanks!

-Kender


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm a bit too far to the South I suppose. Too bad, I haven't been able to find decent players here in the " Zoo ".


----------



## Kender42 (Dec 8, 2003)

shivamuffin said:
			
		

> I'm a bit too far to the South I suppose. Too bad, I haven't been able to find decent players here in the " Zoo ".



Yeah, sadly. One group I am in has a guy who comes in from Muskegon every week.. but his wife's a doctor, so he can afford the gasoline.


----------



## ShadowStalker (Dec 16, 2003)

Kender42 said:
			
		

> If anyone in Grand Rapids, MI is looking for 3.5 D&D players, please email me or respond here.
> 
> I've been playing and DM'ing for over 20 years, (am 33 now) and am looking for a group where I don't have to DM, as a change.
> 
> ...




Kender, my group is looking for several players for D&D and several other games in Grand Rapids.  PM me for details and to see whether you are interested in what we have coming up.


----------



## Altalazar (Dec 17, 2003)

I've been looking for the possibility of gaming again, too, though my schedule is crazy and I'd likely not be able to do anything outside of my basement - I live in Lansing, really on the west side, about 45-50 min from Grand Rapids.


----------



## Kender42 (Dec 17, 2003)

ShadowStalker said:
			
		

> Kender, my group is looking for several players for D&D and several other games in Grand Rapids.  PM me for details and to see whether you are interested in what we have coming up.



PM's only work if you are a donator, and I haven't yet.. I sent you an email to your registered email addy here on Enworld.

Altalazar - Lansing's a bit too far for me, honestly.  20-30 minute drive yes, 1 hour, too far. Sorry!


----------



## Altalazar (Dec 17, 2003)

Kender42 said:
			
		

> PM's only work if you are a donator, and I haven't yet.. I sent you an email to your registered email addy here on Enworld.
> 
> Altalazar - Lansing's a bit too far for me, honestly.  20-30 minute drive yes, 1 hour, too far. Sorry!




I understand - an hour is a bit far for me as well, though in actuality, since I'm west of Lansing, I'm only about 45 minutes from GR.


----------



## Tauric (Dec 18, 2003)

Altalazar, 

I'm moving back home to LA (Lansing Area) next week, and would like to get involved with a game.

Perhaps we can get in touch once I get there and we can see if our styles are compatable (compatible?).


----------



## Altalazar (Dec 30, 2003)

Tauric said:
			
		

> Altalazar,
> 
> I'm moving back home to LA (Lansing Area) next week, and would like to get involved with a game.
> 
> Perhaps we can get in touch once I get there and we can see if our styles are compatable (compatible?).




That's the first time I've EVER heard of Lansing referred to as LA.  What is your style?  You make it back?


----------



## Tauric (Dec 31, 2003)

Altalazar said:
			
		

> That's the first time I've EVER heard of Lansing referred to as LA.  What is your style?  You make it back?





Heh, I had some friends from Waverly High who came up with LA.

I've made it back okay (got in day before Christmas) but I'm not ready to play yet (need to find job).

As for style, I play whatever the DM throws at me.  As a DM, I like to have character/character interaction and character/NPC interaction that extends beyond "I stab him" (favorite quote from one of my last players, whenever an NPC was not immediately helpful.  Persisted despite several jail stays and bans from certain towns).

I usually like characters to rely more on skills/abilities than magic, but the system kinda demands I keep magic in, so oh well.

If you keep your subscription to this thread, I'll post when I'm ready to game, and we can get together (at a neutral place, of course).


----------



## Altalazar (Jan 6, 2004)

Tauric said:
			
		

> Heh, I had some friends from Waverly High who came up with LA.
> 
> I've made it back okay (got in day before Christmas) but I'm not ready to play yet (need to find job).
> 
> ...




Neutral place?  Switzerland?  I have a huge basement, finished, with a large table for gaming that has worked rather well.  I sort of designed the house around the basement - with gaming in mind.  Ok, and there is a study down there too filled with computers.  

Email is at davegoodkin at yahoo.


----------



## shadowlight (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey you Michigan-ites!  I'm officially pimping the Detroit Gameday thread!  Come sign up!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=71364&page=1&pp=25


----------



## qstor (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm in Lansing too. E-mail me off boards. I'm President of a game club we're always looking for new blood.

Our website is www.carp-mi.net


Thanks

Mike


----------

